# Oneida Super Cell



## rwe2156 (May 7, 2014)

Anyone with some experience using this?

Pretty novel concept, not totally sold on it.

I was planning to to with Clear Vue.


----------



## hotbyte (Apr 3, 2010)

I have a smallish shop (13X24) and it works great for me. It is small footprint, only needs 4" ducting, and can work with tools that have small dust ports as well as my tools with 4" ports. Because of that, I did not need to invest in separate "dust extractor" offsetting some of the expense plus space. There was a recent topic here with good info on it.

I was also leaning toward the Clear Vue but after looking at size/space it would consume, I opted for the Super Cell.


----------



## JAAune (Jan 22, 2012)

There's at least a couple threads and two reviews on this machine if not more. For some reason the recent discussion that was taking place a couple weeks ago isn't showing on a Lumberjocks search but the link below has some stuff for you to read.

Lumberjocks Search 'Supercell'


----------



## EarlS (Dec 21, 2011)

I have one and wrote a review.


----------



## hotbyte (Apr 3, 2010)

This is the recent thread I mentioned. It might be the sane one JAAune said didn't show up in search. Since I had posted to it, I found by looking at my profile activity. https://www.lumberjocks.com/topics/317137


----------



## RyanGi (Jan 13, 2021)

I've been using a Supercell for several months. It's a fabulous tool and has really stepped up my DC game. I'm currently automating it for zone control which makes it even more effective. All my tools have 4" or smaller dust ports, down to 1" and 1.5" for sanders and my Shaper Origin…and it handles all that perfectly. Even with flex hose extensions for remote tools and general clean up, there's still plenty of suction. If you set it up and use it per the mfg direction, it's phenomenal for a small shop. I love mine, well worth the cost for me.


----------



## EarlS (Dec 21, 2011)

Ryan - I'm curious how you are automating it for zone control. I had I-vac before but it wouldn't work with the Supercell starter. It would be much more convenient if it would start/stop when the tool started or stopped. It would also be nice to have automated blast gates.


----------



## RyanGi (Jan 13, 2021)

> Ryan - I m curious how you are automating it for zone control.


Earl I posted a review on the GRIT Automation system I'm using. I saw you posted on it, but I didn't want you to think I was ignoring you here!


----------

